# views on getting a 2nd cockapoo



## katie2011 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey, I just wanted some advice on getting a 2nd a cockapoo. I've got a male F2 who is nearly 2yrs he is the most loving and caring dog not dominating towards others but loves to play with adult dogs. But he is treated like a child always having cuddles just so loving! I just want a companion for him especially when I'm at work. 
Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

It is my personal experience and preference to actually have (at least) two dogs - especially when there is at least 6 months (ideally a minimum of a year) between the two - so 2 years would not be an issue what so ever x

Two dogs make great companions - for You and for themselves. 

Usually the older dog takes the lead and helps show the other dog (or pup) the ropes - the second dog should be easier to crate train (if you do it); toilet train; understand house rules and they can certainly be great playmates in the garden or when out on walks..............AND Cockapoos pair-up a treat ! .........the only problem you are likely to experience...........is the desire for a third !............and a fourth xxxxxxxxxxx

Stephen xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok Stephen, you just cemented in my head that I do need a second....lady is nearing a year.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Definately get another dog its the best thing we ever did. We were a little unsure when we were deciding to get another one or not but i have never regretted it one little bit. Bayley and Holly are so happy together and play with each other all the time so leaving us some peace at times!!!! They are so much company for each other and it is fantastic watching them together. We keep thinking about getting another but maybe a 3rd is pushing it. A pair works out just fine with us at the moment. I recommend getting another. And a boy and a girl both neutered certainly has worked for us, we have never had any problems with them.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Ok Stephen you have persuaded me, put me on your list for next year tee hee


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Katie,

I can only talk from my experience but I really feel two dogs is easier than 1 but 3 dogs and you notice the extra work load, if wanting 2 dogs you go for it. 

As for Fletcher being 2 years old, he may be a bit set in his ways and I am not sure how he will take to a new puppy. I introduced my dogs 2 months apart and it worked perfectly, they were all playful together and a joy to watch, no dominance issues, just accepted each other. I don't think there is a need to wait 6 months to a year to get a second dog as the 1st dog gets too settled which could potentially cause issue.

My advice, have a friends dogs to stay over for a week see how Fletcher reacts, and most of all you know your dog, so if you are ready and he is ready, bring on cockapoo number 2. 

Keep us posted, I really hope this helps Katie.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi ... I think once you meet a cockapoo you want one, once you've got one you want two lol .... We got Mable when Wilf was 3, had toyed when he was younger but did nt want to get it wrong, I certainly would have got one when he was younger with hind sight. They play lovely and always have they love walks together but Wilf sometimes wants his space, which I think if he'd have been younger he would nt have needed. He just sometimes wants to lie on his own, not with her snuggled up. I'd certainly say go for it ... decide what you want and welcome no.2


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I was advised by a trainer to get a second dog when the first is an adult and trained; old enough to know better but young enough to still want to play! She recommended getting a puppy when your first dog is between 2 and 5 years old. 

We own a retired greyhound who was 8 years old when we got Rufus as a pup. Bless her she was so tolerant with him. It did give her a new lease of life initially but now that she is nearly 10 she really really likes her own space and is not up for playing at all.

We are planning on getting a second Cockapoo next year (or at least *I* am!! Shhhhh) when Rufus will be just 3 years old. We'd have gone for it this year but the finances weren't on our side.

One more thing to consider is the other end of their lives. Illness notwithstanding it is maybe worth looking at a gap that means you won't lose both dogs within a short period of time. Gosh my heart is breaking just at the thought!

Ultimately you will know when you are ready to welcome another bundle of fun into your house. Sometimes we can intellectualise too much! Good luck! I think you're ready now ......don't you?!!

Karen and Rufus xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I say go for it. Great company for each other. I certainly will be next year and I can't wait


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

curt3007 said:


> Ok Stephen you have persuaded me, put me on your list for next year tee hee


Good plan - just think, if you get on the list now you could have 2nd, 3rd, 4th (maybe) choice out of 70 puppies


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol i have 4 so i say go for it. 



don't panic if your older dog doesn't get on with the pup at first, they will be fine, he is going from being the only dog to having to share your affections. just make sure you spend lots of time with him and maybe get him a new toy. 


what are you thinking of getting a girl or boy. do you have any photos of fletcher ?


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I have 7 dogs oldest being 7 this month youngest nearly 8 months and number 8 joins us at the end of this month.getting a 2nd dog is a great idea and as kendal says dont worry if at first your older dog doesnt immediately take to the pup,it just takes time but it will be well worth it.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> Ok Stephen you have persuaded me, put me on your list for next year tee hee


Next year's Summer List has already started xxx Especially as people are going to be able to watch the progress of several of our pups from a selection of mums - so you will be able to watch how they develop; how easy (or not) they were to crate train; toilet train and how well they settled into their new Family - along with assorted photos along the way - so we have people looking to use this as a guide.

Stephen xx


----------



## katie2011 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thankyou for all your helpful comments. 
I really want a 2nd but my hubby is trying to put his foot down as he is very uncertain as Fletcher is so well behaved and so spoilt! I am looking at getting a girl as Fletcher has been done so no competition for top dog. He just loves playing with every dog he sees and when we have been on holidays he has been round my mums with 2 other dogs and loved it so much he cried and sulked when he got home on his own!
Thanks Katie


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

katie2011 said:


> Thankyou for all your helpful comments.
> I really want a 2nd but my hubby is trying to put his foot down as he is very uncertain as Fletcher is so well behaved and so spoilt! I am looking at getting a girl as Fletcher has been done so no competition for top dog. He just loves playing with every dog he sees and when we have been on holidays he has been round my mums with 2 other dogs and loved it so much he cried and sulked when he got home on his own!
> Thanks Katie


Oh, he's lovely. I love that you say your hubby is 'trying to put his foot down'! Mine thinks he has put his foot down, but we'll see.


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

katie2011 said:


> Thankyou for all your helpful comments.
> I really want a 2nd but my hubby is trying to put his foot down as he is very uncertain as Fletcher is so well behaved and so spoilt! I am looking at getting a girl as Fletcher has been done so no competition for top dog. He just loves playing with every dog he sees and when we have been on holidays he has been round my mums with 2 other dogs and loved it so much he cried and sulked when he got home on his own!
> Thanks Katie


Thanks for posting this thread, Katie. We are going round in circles with the same debate, although my husband did say the other day 'when we get no. 2' so it's on the cards! We're in the middle of selling our house at the moment so the time will have to wait, but our Bella sounds just like your Fletcher! She just loves attention and playing with other dogs so I think she would love having a playmate when we are at work and school. I need to get her settled in the new house first though I think.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ha love all the comments about husbands they come round eventually lol... all the men avert their eyes  Just show your husbands pictures of people with more than one dog ..." ah look at these 2,3,4,7 !! " then look at puppy pictures... "ah just look at this one" ... look at JDs videos " look at these lovely babies ". Then when he says " you're not thinking of getting another are you ? " you reply " Oh no it would be too much" But you keep showing him or letting him catch you looking until eventually he suggests one and its all his idea


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

2 dogs do amuse each other, Rascal was just over 13mths when we got Scamp, they're mostly best of friends, odd tussle over a bone or toy but generally get on very well.
Rascal will keep Scamp in place when he has to even tho he's smaller


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

weez74 said:


> Oh, he's lovely. I love that you say your hubby is 'trying to put his foot down'! Mine thinks he has put his foot down, but we'll see.


 Mine too

Graham says NO!!!!, but I say by next summer Eddie will be (hopefully) trained and then I think we should get another - watch out Jukee Doodles!
I've started a secret saving pot as well so when Graham says we can't afford another, I will have a surprise for him


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just for reference .. we tend to ignore Hubby's opinions on here, even when they are paying for the new puppies .. they all end up giving in to us cockapoo crazy girls.. he he he 

My hubby has given in .. I will be getting a number 4 ... but end of next year .. he is just as in love with them as I am ... Oakley and Hubby have something quite special going on ....

Basically what Im trying to say is ... if you wnat one, you get one xxx and share pics and puppy times with us ...


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

In our experience (and we have a little bit !) we find that the most indifferent Hubby always ends up the most bonded to the puppy !

We had one fully suited and booted London top exec (Dragon's Den stylee !) get his PA to do all the leg-work and even sent her here to visit us and our set-up - he later returned with her to double-check everything stating that it was Not his thing; he did Not want a dog full stop !; but his Wife kept going on about it and his children pestered too - so he dug deep and relented and decided to put everything in place as a surprise pressie for his Wife (aaahhhh).............even at selection (when she first arrived here not knowing a thing !!) he stood in the background silently.

......and few months later............HE is the one who can't be separated from the dog !!!!!!!!!!!!


Stephen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok my hubby isn't that uninvolved .. he comes on a pack walk every evening .. he plays ball with them daily .. actually he is a great bloke ... more superdry than suited and booted on a dog walk but all joking aside .. he is actually very hands on with them ... his favourite is Oakley shhh don't tell the girls ... 

Men are harder than cockapoos to work out .. still struggling with that NO word he mutters at me .... I just dont understand the meaning of 'No' but that is why we have been happily married for 13 years .. omg I am old


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I had another teeny development last night. We were walking back to my husband's office to get the car after watching We Will Rock You at the Hippodrome in B'ham (which was very good, if you're interested!). It was one of my his client entertainment things, so I was there to entertain his client's other half and we were walking back with a small group of his work colleagues, one of whom he'd been out on business with that morning. She started asking about Rosie and then said, in a loud voice, so my husband could hear "so I understand you're getting another one!". She was clearly teasing him and then went on to say that she thought it was a good idea. He just gave her an ironic smile but didn't launch into a weary tirade about how he didn't want another dog, which was what I was expecting. Like I said before, I'm playing a long game here, but I'm racking all these tiny little points up along the way!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Louise .. go in hard ... ask for two more.... 

It is quite simple really ... make him one of your wonderful cakes... whisper sweet nothings to him (more of the nothings).. and Bob's your uncle ... cockapoo number on its way .... 

Make him think he is in charge but start looking now, as we all know us women wear the trousers .. I so hope my hubby never reads this .... we are actually quite 50-50 in our house, but I always get my way ha ha ha ha .. too much laughter and its not even lunchtime ...


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

You could always play the "I want 2 more !!!!" card ..........then after a week or so - back down and look to settle with just one more xxxxxxxxx

Stephen x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I love it that I have my own little tactical advice squad!

Not that I am getting carried away with the smallest thing or anything, but if someone was (secretly) planning to get a JD's puppy next year, Stephen, how far in advance would you need a booking/deposit and when would you recommend a trip to see the mum and dad? I need to plan my schedule of deviousness.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Get another Rosie dog Louise .. where did you get Rosie from? Call the breeder .... you may be lucky enough to get a half bro or sis which would great .. like Kendal's gilrs as they look so good together xxxx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hmmm. I didn't know much about breeders when I got her, and now that I do, I am going to exercise a bit more discretion. With Rosie's tummy trouble, i'd be looking for someone who takes the feeding seriously.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Interesting .. you weren't so happy with your breeder, what a shame  and Rosie is so beautiful ... I would de looking for a number 2 to compliment her beauty .... sit pretty next to each other ....


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

weez74 said:


> I love it that I have my own little tactical advice squad!
> Not that I am getting carried away with the smallest thing or anything, but if someone was (secretly) planning to get a JD's puppy next year, Stephen, how far in advance would you need a booking/deposit and when would you recommend a trip to see the mum and dad? I need to plan my schedule of deviousness.


Weez74 - We already have deposits down for next Spring / Summer - especially as people are doing their homework well in advance of getting their puppy. The people on the list already have stated that it will give them a chance to watch the progress of several of our current pups from several different litters and that they would be able to witness how they evolve in their new families along with the updates and photos - it would also help them with their choice of Mum too.

But saying that - We welcome people anytime to come and meet us / our dogs / view our set-up and have a guided tour of "Cockapoo" - basically we invite people here even if just for a "fact finding tour" and as we state on our website - we always think people should look to view at least two different breeders and we promote the "leave your cheque book at home" ethos too (as we keep hearing the "I wish I knew then what I know now" phrase) - as it allows you to walk away and discuss things without any pressure from a breeder............. I think that we are one in only a handful that let you on-site - I personally don't know of any other breeder who has adult Cockapoos to view and play with either - and perhaps the only one who doesn't do "selection" until the pups are 6 weeks old..........I also love being able to be part of the whole "puppy experience" with people too (as can be seen on this forum xxx).

Stephen xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thats it Louise..... stage 1 if you've been showing him JD pups and videos... seed sown.
Stage 2.. maybe sound a little worried that if you dont get on the list now you wont get chance to either get a pup(he's not to know how many there are) or get the one you want.
Stage 3. Suggest you go on the list now ..." but if by then we're not ready....lol ... we could just defer our deposit til the time's is right"....... but ofcourse the time will be right 
Stage 4... ickle brother or sister for Rosie x


----------

